# What do the specs of binding and boards mean?



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wide boards are usually for people witha foot above a size 12. Thats all you need to know. Bindings just get them on the size that your boot is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

ok thank you


----------

